# Quick Question



## Charles03 (16/4/15)

So this is my first post, I've been vaping for about 2 years now and I have finally stopped smoking cigarettes. I was wondering if anyone knows when Cuttwood 3mg will be fully stocked again and any good dripping / subohm juice recommendations would be appreciated. I personally like Bombies, Rocketsheep and my favourite Ripe Vapes.


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on finally kicking the stinking habit. 
As to the Cuttwood question, @KieranD from Vape Cartel should be able to answer that. Or just pop him a PM.
You already have some of the best juices there. Maybe try some from the E-Liquid Project (also from Vape Cartel). They are getting good reviews. Am trying the Pearing Melon Dew at the moment and am much impressed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/4/15)

hey @Charles03 welcome to the forum and congrats on having such a great vaping record.... you should add your location to your profile so we can see where you from.... 

your best place to ask is in the vendors "who has stock section" http://ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/ maybe a mod can move this there. but for Cuttwood then @KieranD is your guy !


my recommendation for sub ohm / high wattage dripping juices

smax, Kings Crest, Nicoticket, uncle junks..... and we all waiting for VK to stock up of stash!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

